# Private Medical Insurance



## Paisley Borg (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,

Looking at getting private medical insurance.

Have looked at the following 2 websites:
- www.canstarblue.co.nz/banking-insurance/health-insurance/
- www.lifedirect.co.nz/health-insurance/default_compare.aspx

LifeDirect shows 'NIB' as the most popular, with a good credit rating, good customer service, policy features, etc

Canstarblue also shows 'NIB' - but with lower ratings (last update on site noted as 20/01/2015) - could it be outdated?

Would someone please share with me some (personal experience) information (privately or publicly) about being with 'NIB' health - as their rates are quite good and they seem to cover a lot of conditions.

Thank you,
PB


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We're with Southern Cross. Get it free for all the family through my employer. The only things the policy doesn't cover is eye tests, prescription glasses/contacts and dental. Unable to add these benefits to our policy. To get them we'd have to take out another comprehensive policy and add the extra benefits to the tune of $130 per month (corporate rate) so decided it wasn't worth it.

We did look at NIB as they did have a really cheap policy for $4.96 a week that covers standard dental stuff, but when you think about it that'd be nearly $10 per week for 2 adults, so $520 per year. Even though dental work is expensive here, it's only $79 for a comprehensive check up when purchased via Auckland Deals • GrabOne NZ or Discover fun things to do in Auckland with TreatMe. with polish/x-rays etc. and around $200 for a filling so unless you know you need some work doing and that work isn't major then there's no point paying the premium for the policy. If you want to cover more major work like wisdom teeth and root canal work etc the add on policy premium is quite expensive but for good reason due to the high dental costs here. Many people travel from NZ to Thailand for dental work. They incorporate it into a holiday with the whole trip including dental work being cheaper than just getting the work done in NZ !


----------

